# Knights Sanguine (Pictures are included)



## shiftystylin (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi folks, 

This is my first post so I'll briefly describe myself. I painted warhammer 40k as a child, my parents hated it because I was constantly spilling paint and making a mess. I wasn't very good at it but recently took it up again through university. I have made loads of mistakes and have already wasted virtually a whole battleforce box of Blood Angels after getting bored of plain Blood Angels but am making headway with this new army.

I've wanted to start my own BA chapter for quite a while and wanted to stick with the white Sanguinary Guard option that the Angels Encarmine use. I decided on the Knights Sanguine (link below) because every other chapter name didn't really appeal to me although I haven't yet checked the codex to see if it's in there...
http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Knights_Sanguine#.T4GPOfs9WQk

My paint scheme is as below. I don't know where I am going to source a symbol but was thinking of cannibalising the Blood angels blood drop with maybe a shield or something?










I also wanted to have a more hand-to-hand army so my tactical squad are going to have a combination of boltguns and bolt pistols with chainswords. I like my veterans in 40k, they always look cool so I opted for Sternguard vets (tends to be my theme) with a 5 man squad of Sternguard apprentices? This army is more completely for myself and could work as a playable army (excluding certain models) based on 4th edition rules, although are gonna be very points heavy.

I currently have :
5 dev's (1 sarge w/ bolt pistol + powerfist, 2 heavy bolters, 1 m-melta and 1 lascannon)
Box of finecast Sternguard Vets
5 Sternguard apprentices
8 Death company (with illegal sergeant holding 2 power swords)
8 Sanguinary guard models (including 1 illegal champion with spear, melta and boltgun)
Master of the Arsenal AND Master of the Recruits
random assortment of tactical troops although base paint is a bit thick.
I also have a land raider, DC rhino and razorback.

So firstly my Sternguard apprentices squad!









The sergeant with powerfist. The second model is designed to look like he's reading off the scanner and his chainsword is stuck in the sand (there will be sand!).









Troops.










My assault squad are quite heavy on weapons.


















Assault squad Sergeant... (Now that I look at him, he's a bit like Dante...) 









Death company "Sergeant Tustian"









My sanguinary guard are probably the emphasis of my chapter. The novitiates are marines who have excelled to this point but not made the guard. I have 3 novitiates atm with power swords and helmets with jump-packs rather than wings and single jump-packs.

Novitiate 1









Novitiate 2









Novitiate 3









Guards will have the full wings and jump packs.


















Champion will also have wings and jump packs.



















One issue I have had so far is the recycling of some models, and using grey primer on new models, has led to quite a thick basecoat so some of the models will probably come out a bit thick(!). As you can see, I've already started painting the sanguinary guard but they are incredibly tedious to paint. I wanted to do white for the whole army although it is quite a tedious process. I have also started painting my Death Company in Scab red (really nice deep colour) with black crosses (instead of black with red crosses).
I would like to create an honour guard alongside a chapter master although I am stumped as to the paint scheme. Maybe white and Scab red?

Comments and feedback are most welcome. Thanks for looking! :biggrin:
Regards, Giles.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

If your painting white i recommend painting a layer of Ceramite white, a badab black wash then scar white or ceramite back over recesses. It makes a beautiful popping white.


----------



## shiftystylin (Mar 24, 2012)

Lethiathan, is that in the new Citadel range? I have been told about the new white foundation paint and, I'll be honest, I've spent a long time researching and experimenting with my current white scheme so am going to continue layering through greys for the meantime.

Do you have any first hand experience with the new paints or a thread/image of the new whites? :good:


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

You might find the symbols your after on another forum hammer and bolter, I'd look for you myself but I'm on my iPhone, sorry if breached any rules advertising another forum, hope the paint scheme works out for you white can be a bitch but heh do can red lol

Oh nice work too and welcome


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

my Plog shows my white technique, and yes i have used the new citadel foundation, and old one, and it is seriously cool, old one covers nothing, i water my foudation down for a nice coverage and boom it covers everything at a nice consistancy. It owns!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

As Lethiathan says (gee I wonder where he got his technique from) a easy (ier) way of getting a good white is, using the new whites, start off with watered down Ceramite White, badab black the recesses (or black line after you are done or both) then go back over with scar (skull) white watered down.

I do it similar to you, starting with grey and trying to leave it in the recesses. However I also badab black the recesses and then finally black line them as well to make it nice and even. I use the now old skull white and do somewhere between 5-6 even washed down layers of it. It takes a while but it gets there in the end.

With those SG you are going to have your work cut out for you. Looking forward to seeing how you fair at it.


----------



## shiftystylin (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks RedThirst, I'll check it out.

Jacobite, this was the furthest I got with the first one, forgot to include it in the photo's. I haven't started the white on the other guards yet so maybe I will consider a switch in method although my line highlighting skills are poor.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Looks pretty good there Shift, nice and even coverage. Have you tried black lining it? It will really crisp up the white, along with the nice nice shadow you have going on in the cracks of course. White is tricky mate!


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

Wow, these are some awesome looking models, can't wait to see them all built and painted up.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The Sanguinary Guard Champion is very cool-- I don't know why I never thought of using some of the bits from the High Elf range with Space Marines to create artificer armor before. Yours has come out quite well!


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

Your poses came out great shift, very dynamic. And the painting looks good so far as well. It's too bad about the thick spray, but some extra time and detail and it should come out alright. Keep up the good work.


----------



## shiftystylin (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks guys, should have my first Death Company soldier to post by the end of today.

Son of Horus, I checked out your Astartes Lion army and my god, that's incredible! How long did that all take you? I liked your Captain Athos d'Elyseè and have seen those wings on the helmet before. Where do you get them from?


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Looking good! and yes... Jacobite told me :S


----------



## shiftystylin (Mar 24, 2012)

So this is my first Death company soldier. It was a recycled one but the only spot where I think the paint is a bit thick is on the inside the pit of the powerfist arm. I tried gem painting techniques for the blood drips but they didn't come out too well so I opted for a scab red base with a blood red layer and then gloss varnish and think it gives a subtle contrast on the darkness of the soldier.

The plasma pistol was an experiment, I used scab red through orange with white towards the end for the coils but it hasn't come out great. I have another plasma pistol in the squad so will try again! The gold was done with dwarf bronze, a wash of devlan mud and then shining gold with very light burnished gold highlights to give it a bit more shine.

I quite like the dark flat tone and not sure whether to highlight. I might gloss up the black x's but I will make that decision when I finish the squad.










Sorry for the essay!


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Looks good! Solid reds are hard to do, but you kept this thin enough... Enjoy some rep!


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Exquisite. If my DC were red I'd paint em like that!. One thing I will ask is he highlighted? He looks all scab, i see a little on the neck but no where else.


----------



## shiftystylin (Mar 24, 2012)

So here is the semi-final product. I decided to do some highlighting but it is difficult to see (doesn't help that the camera is ancient!). My line skills are pretty abysmal and didn't really wanna do it but felt I had to, to finish the model. I have done lines with 50:50 scab red and blood red and then extreme highlighting with blood red. I like to hold a model in a natural light condition and pick out the lines that are actually reflecting light, not just every line on the model, which might make it look a little weak but I like it 










I still have to apply some grass. I have burnt grass although I seem to be missing my scorched grass...:ireful2: 
I find when you mix two or even three types of grass you get a more natural look so will have to purchase some tomorrow and finish it off with that!

Meanwhile, my next two models are more recycled ones. I have based both with very watery mechrite red and badab black. The first one I have also started with the the red gore/scab red layers.









This guy is going to look like he is slashing out with his chainsword. Probably would have suited a helmet-less angry face but meh, it's done now.









This guy just looks like a dick..... His pose is quite challenging although the picture doesn't show it very well. Might keep it, might not.


And these are the new set. I have gone for the "I'M GONNA SHOOT YOU IN THE FACE!" kind of poses. I didn't want to exhaust two boxes of DC power weapons and they're poses, plus a few ranged weapons doesn't seem like a bad idea... The white stuff in the armpit is just white-tac because they are a bitch to paint with the boltguns in the way and I'm not entirely sure where the last guys gun arm went... I'm thinking of swapping the first guy with a flamer or melta though (suggestions and feedback please?) as the rare and cone nose helmets seem to have blagged those kind of weapons! Might aswell stick to the theme...









(Is it just me or does the guy on the right look either slightly camp or like he's s*&! himself?)










Sorry for the essay again, thanks for reading! :grin:


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

He looks alot better with highlights! You can easily tell!


----------



## shiftystylin (Mar 24, 2012)

Very quick update.

Death company soldier is now finished. Based with one third scorched grass to two thirds burnt grass to give it a dark and dead look. I've made good bases for crap models and crap bases for good models so quite chuffed I have a good base for a good model! :grin:










And stayed up till 2 last night editing the decal's. I was unsure what to use so I took the Blood Swords decal off Bolter and Chainsword thanks to a hint from RedThirst :good: and just filled in the white edges of the overlapping swords.










Cheers, Night!


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Very nice indeed, 

My only small thought to the detail of the power weapon, (plasma pistol if correct), the energy cells are red as well. I, personally think it needs a different colour to bring out the weapon (just my opinion of course, gotta love a free world). 

The model itself is lovely and gives me a fuzzy feeling.

+rep included.


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

shiftystylin said:


> And stayed up till 2 last night editing the decal's. I was unsure what to use so I took the Blood Swords decal off Bolter and Chainsword thanks to a hint from RedThirst :good: and just filled in the white edges of the overlapping swords.


You're welcome, Your work looks damm fine too


----------



## shiftystylin (Mar 24, 2012)

Zero effect: I think you're right. The red doesn't really show very well and am wondering whether green or blue would provide a good contrast. I'll try that on another plasma pistol in the squad and see! :biggrin:


----------



## shiftystylin (Mar 24, 2012)

I don't have much to update. I've been at uni doing a lot on the final piece of coursework and revision for exams. My patience for painting fine detail has been lost so am currently splashing mechrite red over a Rhino and a Land raider in preparation for a red basecoat. Rhino has Death company doors and am doing the Land raider the same red and gold as the Death company just so it stands out.


----------



## shiftystylin (Mar 24, 2012)

Wu-hey! An update.

I got a bit bored this evening and recently bought a Commander box and a box of grey knights to create a terminator from Wayland games. BTW, anyone from UK, I recommend making an account, they often have free delivery offers for members and are much cheaper than GW. Shameless advertising over, I decided to make myself a librarian out of the GK box set and is m-hee-ar!










I spent about 3 hours positioning this guy so I kinda hope he looks natural but c+c are most welcome. I know he's not a true librarian but I wanted the GK box for another project so thought I would...! Also, I know the Stormbolter, sword and staff is a bit 'overkill anonymous' but really couldn't find an arm that would fit it better. Also had to pump loads of stones underneath the model to get the legs to the right height. :crazy:

Next up is my Commander. I thought about this guy long before I came up with the idea to do a BA chapter. His name is "Commander Pallistus the red" because he's a death company trooper that initially succumbed to the black rage. After prolonged service to the Emperor and thought of the amount of Chaos slain by his hands, he began to be at piece with the rage. His wealth of memories and knowledge that Sanguinius had forced upon all Blood Angel seeds had shown it's use in Pallistus. He began to command the Death Company and proved to be more useful as a field tactician working his way up the Knights Sanguine ladder to the rank of commander.
Anyway, enough babble, here is the concept. It is just a concept atm so please do comment and criticise!!! I have an issue with the alignment of the legs and he doesn't look sturdy but I will have a play around with that. I am also considering changing his torso as I am not a fan of the rope across the chest and might use a Death Company torso in keeping with his background.










I did want a powersword aswell but don't have one lying around.

Finally, I base painted a tactical troop but am not keen on the black now that I look at it...:headbutt:










So here is my proposed paintjob change.










Sorry if the image quality is poor. I won't be getting another camera for a while so you'll just have to put up with it! :laugh:

Thanks for looking! :biggrin:


----------



## shiftystylin (Mar 24, 2012)

OH! And bought some Ceramite white to paint the inside of the tanks and give the Sanguinary guards a trial run.


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

Not sure about that commander, his stance is a bit odd, but it's a great concept to work off of. I do like that librarian though, that's a great pose even if he has weapons on top of weapons on top of weapons. You've done a good job on the pose of that one and the base looks really good too, he'll be nice and tall as a character should.


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

Maybe if the captain's arm was bent at a 90 degree angle instead of seeming to extend his arm out?


----------



## shiftystylin (Mar 24, 2012)

I am getting a new phone tomorrow so will hopefully trial the flash on that for some better quality pictures.

Scythes; The commander's stance is a bit odd, especially from the front. I think because of the position of the hips/groin area, it makes his body look really short and when you compare him next to a normal character he looks about the same height... I have mutilated about 3 sets of legs and a set from the GK box so am determined to make it work! My greenstuff skills aren't good so I think it's just a case of fiddling around till it looks ok. Either that or wait for this veteran to become finecast and mutilate it!









The librarian is a bit ott but if it was ever played, I'll just quote the gear I want him to have.

Tanrel; YES! I kit bashed whatever I could find and I think you're right. That was a standard... tactical... boltgun... supporting arm (whatever...lol) that I torched with a lighter and gently bent the fingers down to support the helmet. I have just found an open hand in the Grey Knights sprue that doesn't fit amazingly but could be manipulated a bit and could bolt onto an arm at 90°.

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## shiftystylin (Mar 24, 2012)

All my models are up for sale. I have had a split with my partner and am looking to pay my student overdraft off as soon as possible so I can start a new life. I also have a wood elf army for sale. Thanks for the support and for looking. :biggrin:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110922386105#ht_500wt_1156
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110922386356#ht_500wt_1287


----------

